# Poor water quality



## 0510finns (Sep 16, 2007)

Help, like so many others I am just diving into this wonderful are form. However I checked my water levels and they are way off. Also I'm not sure if I am over crowded or not. 

Nitrate - 5.0
Nitrite 0.1
Ammonia 0.25
Alk. 1.7-2.8
PH 8.0
SG 1.023
PPT 30%

I followed these readings by a 25% water change. Have not checked it since. 

My question is...
1. How do I get my water balanced?
2. Am I over crowded?

Animals are as followed:
3 - Blue /Green Reef Chromis's
1 - Starcki Damsel
10 - Hermit Crabs
4 - Cerith Snails
3 - Nerite Snails
5 - Super Tongan Nassarius Snails
5 - Banded Trochus Snails

If anyone can help me or have suggestions please let me know.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to FishForum.com.

I'd like to help more but you did not mention your tank size, filtration, how long it's been running, etc..


----------



## 0510finns (Sep 16, 2007)

Oh, oops
Sorry,
I have a 29 G. Bio Cube
wet/dry filtration
pump flow rate 243 gph (920 L/H)
Canopy Lighting:
36 watt true actinic 03 blue 
36 watt 10,000 daylight
.75 watt lunar lue-moon

current temp. 77

My tank has been set up since Aug. 23, 07. All of my water levels were in line and stable for a couple of weeks. The people at the lfs said the rock was already cured? (not sure about that one) and they recommended to go ahead and put the rock, sand in tank and run until the water levels balanced out for a week or so, then add fish. I hope I haven't screwed this up.
Is this tmi?


----------

